# Mike Pickel artwork



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I think that's the guys name. He was a lwrider artist that used to have some bad ass paintings and posters. Used to be in LRM. I remember loving his art as a kid but I havent seen any work from him in years, and I couldn't find any info on the net. Anyone got some of his work?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *I think that's the guys name. He was a lwrider artist that used to have some bad ass paintings and posters. Used to be in LRM. I remember loving his art as a kid but I havent seen any work from him in years, and I couldn't find any info on the net. Anyone got some of his work? *




-------------------------I remember his artwork, great artist-----------------------------


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 5 2006, 12:44 PM~5375864
> *I think that's the guys name.  He was a lwrider artist that used to have some bad ass paintings and posters.  Used to be in LRM.  I remember loving his art as a kid but I havent seen any work from him in years, and I couldn't find any info on the net.  Anyone got some of his work?
> *


I have the pics of 63's he did for the advertismet for Steve's Cusom and Obsolete in Gardena, and I may be able to locate him :biggrin: 
They're at home, I can copy and mail to you :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 11:45 AM~5376156
> *I have the pics of 63's he did for the advertismet for Steve's Cusom and Obsolete in Gardena, and I may be able to locate him :biggrin:
> They're at home, I can copy and mail to you :0
> *



Anything you got would be nice. :cheesy: I just remember his cars used to have tru-classics and supremes back then. That dude is OG and deserves some recognition. He's a white dude huh? Tell hime to get online.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@May 5 2006, 11:12 AM~5376001
> *-------------------------I remember his artwork, great artist-----------------------------
> *



yup, where is he now....................


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 5 2006, 02:26 PM~5376675
> *yup, where is he now....................
> *



i dunno i heard he was in bad health ....


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

mike rolls around my city in a 48 fleetline on switches he also has a late 40's cadillac black w/flames both on cragers, he does alot of work for shops around gardena who deal with japan


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

you mean this guy?










http://www.holidaygallery.net/thinman/prints.htm


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

yep i talk to him a few times a the big homies turtuga.s house


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

There was an art gallery here in Albuquerque that had some of his OG paintings,they had the one with the 2 trucks and the one with the fleetlines.There was also the 59 painting,I think they wanted like 2 g's each.The place is shut down now.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mike Pickel - one of the baddest Lowrider artists from back in the days


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Good to hear he's still alive. I want to get a few prints.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> * He's a white dude huh? Tell hime to get online. cool.gif*


Only white guys can get online?










J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

I talked to Mike at the Pomona swap meet last year. Here's his 48.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes I remember Mike Pickle! He was one of the badest lowrider muralist from back in the day. There was another bad artist by the name of Dillon. Dillion was from northern california. He's done posters and murals on cars, where are these cars? I've talked to triple og's regarding Dillon wareabouts they said he was strungout on drugs homeless in Frisco. These two pioneers in lowrider art need to be recognized. Enclosed is a poster I came accross while inspecting a property. I found this in a vacant house in the garage between the sheetrock and plaster. Truely a rare find.
This is entitled "Low and Slow" Frisco nite skyline in the background


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn thats bad ass..sucks to hear about the guy


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

That is crazy where you found that at Don. GStyle that looks like a good Mural for the 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 10 2006, 08:18 PM~5406522
> *Yes I remember Mike Pickle! He was one of the badest lowrider muralist from back in the day. There was another bad artist by the name of Dillon. Dillion was from northern california. He's done posters and murals on cars, where are these cars? I've talked to triple og's regarding Dillon wareabouts they said he was strungout on drugs homeless in Frisco. These two pioneers in lowrider art need to be recognized. Enclosed is a poster I came accross while inspecting a property. I found this in a vacant house in the garage between the sheetrock and plaster. Truely a rare find.
> This is entitled "Low and Slow" Frisco nite skyline in the background
> 
> ...



:0 A blast from the past..... That is tight. For sale???


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 11 2006, 08:43 AM~5408818
> *:0 A blast from the past..... That is tight.  For sale???
> *


Ohh No! This art work is very rare. It is worth some money, there are none or not many originals left of this print...Sorry bro.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Mike Pickle did the DUKE'S logo on my T-shirt  
and some badass pinstriping


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@May 11 2006, 03:07 PM~5411256
> *Mike Pickle did the DUKE'S logo on my T-shirt
> and some badass pinstriping
> *


Yes Mike is very fawned of the Dukes. Did you ever see the famous "Dukes Burgers" poster. It is one bad ass poster.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 11 2006, 05:57 PM~5412376
> *Yes Mike is very fawned of the Dukes. Did you ever see the famous "Dukes Burgers" poster. It is one bad ass poster.
> *


I'd like too see a pic of that poster...do you have one?


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 11 2006, 06:53 PM~5412600
> *I'd like too see a pic of that poster...do you have one?
> *


No I wish!! It's worth bank! I used to have one in early eighties, but you know posters on the wall, go once you take them down they get messed up.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

i have it put away i;ll try to put it this week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 11 2006, 04:57 PM~5412376
> *Yes Mike is very fawned of the Dukes. Did you ever see the famous "Dukes Burgers" poster. It is one bad ass poster.
> *


I have seen that picture :biggrin: very true oldskool


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 11 2006, 06:57 PM~5412376
> *Yes Mike is very fawned of the Dukes. Did you ever see the famous "Dukes Burgers" poster. It is one bad ass poster.
> *


the very first issue of lowrider arte' was on mike..


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Last Pomona Swapmeet I seen someone selling T-Shirts with some of Mike's work printed on them. I was in a rush so I didn't stop and get one but next time for sure I will that's if I find them again.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I remember Dukes Burgers


----------



## d.mills77 (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright,
Mike is in great health he is still cruising around in his caddy. the fleetline was sold and he replaced the fleetline with a 1953 chevy sedan delivery. he is still busting out some bad ass work( airbrush art, graphix, signs, Striping cars,trucks boats,airplanes) you can contact him at his # 310-621-0206.

He has alot of new prints as well as the classics we all remember from back in the days("Trokes" "Bomb Scare" etc.)

D.mills


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@May 13 2006, 12:32 PM~5421525
> *Last Pomona Swapmeet I seen someone selling T-Shirts with some of Mike's work printed on them. I was in a rush so I didn't stop and get one but next time for sure I will that's if I find them again.
> *


Hey,
That was Mike Ramos of Old Car Parts Store...he'll be out there again as well as in Long Beach. I met with Mike Pikel. a few months ago, looked to be coming back into the scene but has now disappeared. I was to do a story on him for LRM, but well, we know where that went. I hope Mike resurfaces, he has some new stuff coming out via Mike Ramos. Oh and he sold his '48 Chevy a while ago...
~M~
 

PS: You pronouce his last name Pik-el not pickle.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d.mills77_@Jul 9 2006, 04:42 AM~5740474
> *Alright,
> Mike is in great health he is still cruising around in his caddy. the fleetline was sold and he replaced the fleetline with a 1953 chevy sedan delivery. he is still busting out some bad ass work( airbrush art, graphix, signs, Striping cars,trucks boats,airplanes) you can contact him at his # 310-621-0206.
> 
> ...


Does he have a web site?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

He's got that one bad ass Dukes parking lot one.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I was JUST flipping through an old copy of LRB on the shitter, they had a feature on his model cars


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

mike had a 46 fleetline. he is a personal friend of mine. i happen to have quite a few pieces of his art. the rarest is cruisin in 39, it has to be one of his best pieces.i,ve never seen someone capture the bomb style like him. steve stanford came close with his classic bombs print. finding this bomb art is like finding a needle in a haystack. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+May 5 2006, 02:26 PM~5376675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AS WELL I MEET HIM WHEN HE WAS WORKING FOR DICK CRAWFORD... I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND WHY HE WAS WORKING FOR HIM I THOUGHT HIS WORK WAS BETTER....BUT THEY ARE BOTH GREAT LOWRIDER ARTIST...MIKE IS MORE OF A LOWRIDER AND DICK HAS BECOME MORE OF A LEAD SLEDER...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dwn466_@Jul 22 2006, 06:37 PM~5823834
> *mike had a 46 fleetline. he is a personal friend of mine. i happen to have quite a few pieces of his art. the rarest is cruisin in 39, it has to be one of  his best pieces.i,ve never seen someone capture the bomb style like him. steve stanford came close with his classic bombs print. finding this bomb art is like finding a needle in a haystack. :biggrin:
> *


give him our best let him know he aint forgotten


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 11 2006, 05:57 PM~5412376
> *Yes Mike is very fawned of the Dukes. Did you ever see the famous "Dukes Burgers" poster. It is one bad ass poster.
> *


I got that up in my garage. :biggrin:


----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

i picked up his blvd killer poster a while back. it has a 48 fleetline and a 49 fastback cruising the blvd. the 48 is black the 49 red, it's a bad piece of art. i bought it off a guy who had it in his garage since 1979. mike pickel is to bomb art what david mann was to chopper art. r.i.p dave mann. i told mike about the poster find and he was surprised there were any surviving after all these years. :biggrin:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

I remember an article on him in lrm, he had a badass white fifties cadillac on supremes sitting on a side lean. I wonder if he still has that car?


----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

he does it used to be primer gray now its black with scallops up front.the first lowrider arte from 1990 has a few pieces of his work in it plus the cover art of two impalas. he also did a 40 ford woody poster the woody is black and its parked over looking l.a its from 1979 i bought it framed at a car swap meet 8 years ago and it was expensive then.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwn466_@Jul 28 2006, 08:27 PM~5862037
> *i picked up his blvd killer poster a while back. it has a 48 fleetline and a 49 fastback cruising the blvd. the 48 is black the 49 red, it's a bad piece of art. i bought it off a guy who had it in his garage since 1979. mike pickel is to bomb art what david mann was to chopper art. r.i.p dave mann. i told mike about the poster find and he was surprised there were any surviving after all these years. :biggrin:
> *


MY DAD HAS THAT SAME PIC IN HIS LIVING ROOM LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

On one of my first trips to the U.S. in the early 90's I went to Mike's shop. He had a place called 'The Bomb Shop' back then. He had like a '50 Caddy coupe(?) in gray primer. It had one gold grille tooth and rolled on Supremes and 5.20's. I have some nice pics of Mike and Jorge (who worked there) and their rides --- buried away in an ols shoe box someplace.

They were cool to hang with. Had some interesting stories ...


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

i remember mike pickle from way back when i was a kid in the late 70's
went to his house with santa clara dukes car club. saw lots of paintings 
.and other projects he was working on . he is a real pioneer of lowrider art


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

i remember mark rodziguez from santa clara having a mike pickel dukes drive mural on his trunk. it was the shit


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowpoke_@Jul 31 2006, 11:07 PM~5879527
> *On one of my first trips to the U.S. in the early 90's I went to Mike's shop. He had a place called 'The Bomb Shop' back then. He had like a '50 Caddy coupe(?) in gray primer. It had one gold grille tooth and rolled on Supremes and 5.20's. I have some nice pics of Mike and Jorge (who worked there) and their rides --- buried away in an ols shoe box someplace.
> 
> They were cool to hang with. Had some interesting stories ...
> *


Here you go. (Click for larger images.)


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowpoke_@Aug 1 2006, 06:17 PM~5884379
> *Here you go. (Click for larger images.)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: Bad as ride.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

kicked it with him jus the other day hes living in marina del rey cal buy venice beach my boy chuck from out in alb was talking to him about coming out to alb to paint a pic of his cars real cool guy homie was calling the ratrods jalopies at the show in northern cali real down to earth guy ..


----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

i wonder what the chances of finding a cruisin in 39 :biggrin: print are? thats a bad painting. i know it was in firme mag volume 1 #1. :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowpoke_@Aug 1 2006, 06:17 PM~5884379
> *Here you go. (Click for larger images.)
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for these pics thats a hardcore caddi


----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

i used to get glass cut for my 48 fleetline at steve's obsolete in gardena, mike worked out of there in the late 80's. steve's dad used to cut all the glass for the bombs and it was factory tinted. steve owned the 48 helmet that was shown at the lowrider happenings in the late 1970's. i seen mike at work on a painting of a 59 impala back then, it was coming out nice. i seen a dude pay a good amount of money for the "bomb scare" piece that mike did for firme magazine, it was just the art not the whole magazine, mike's art is really rare.


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey,

Check out the new Mike Pikel shirts at this link:

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f153/mar...t_2585-copy.jpg

If you want more info on them write to: [email protected] or call Mike (Ramos) at
(562) 716-2977 and tell him you saw it on Lay It Low.
~M~


----------



## dwn466 (Jul 17, 2006)

i,m glad to see these out. mike showed them to me sometime last year,i'm sure they'll sell like crazy. seems like every body is buying or has a bomb. i love the bombs but i got too much love for the impalas especially the 66.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Aug 9 2006, 09:09 PM~5938488
> *Hey,
> 
> Check out the new Mike Pikel shirts at this link:
> ...


bump im gonna snatch these :biggrin:


----------



## fleetlinefever (Feb 24, 2007)

*HAY-YO THIS IS ME "MIKE PICKEL" STILL LOWRIDING EVERYDAY. I DONT OWN A REGULAR CAR. I ROLL WITH MY HOMIE 4 LIFE, WORLD FAMOUS TATOO ARTIST & COMEDIAN, " BABY RAY" OF VENICE BEACH CAL. BETWEEN US WE HAVE THE BADDEST BOMBS THAT WE RIDE DAILY. A 1941 FULL KUSTOM MERC, CHOPPED CARSON TOP- LAYS BODY W/AIR RIDE. A 50 CADILLAC COUPE LIFTED FRT.-BACK- SIDE 2 SIDE W/1 PUMP,5 DUMPS, 3 BATTERYS. IVE OWNED IT 20 YEARS. A 1950 CHEVY BIZ-MAN COUPE FULL KUSTOM, RADICAL CHOPPED TOP, FRENCHED EVERYTHING JUICED ALL AROUND ON ASTRO SUPREMES- BADDASS! A 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP C-FRAMED AND SLAMMED 2 DEATH ON ASTROS. AND A 53 CHEVY SEDAN DELIVERY SLAMMED ON ASTROS OF COURSE. AND COUPLE OF BADDASS CHOPPERS. IM STILL ALIVE AND STILL AN ARTIST, PINSTRIPER, SIGN PAINTER, & STREET GOUGER. MORE LATER, GOTTA GO TO CRUZ NITE AT SOCKOS IN SANTA FE SPRINGS. C-YA*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetlinefever_@Feb 23 2007, 11:49 PM~7340686
> *HAY-YO THIS IS ME "MIKE PICKEL" STILL LOWRIDING EVERYDAY. I DONT OWN A REGULAR CAR. I ROLL WITH MY HOMIE 4 LIFE, WORLD FAMOUS TATOO ARTIST & COMEDIAN, " BABY RAY" OF VENICE BEACH CAL. BETWEEN US WE HAVE THE BADDEST BOMBS THAT WE RIDE DAILY. A 1941 FULL KUSTOM MERC, CHOPPED CARSON TOP- LAYS BODY W/AIR RIDE. A 50 CADILLAC COUPE LIFTED FRT.-BACK- SIDE 2 SIDE W/1 PUMP,5 DUMPS, 3 BATTERYS. IVE OWNED IT 20 YEARS. A 1950 CHEVY BIZ-MAN COUPE FULL KUSTOM, RADICAL CHOPPED TOP, FRENCHED EVERYTHING JUICED ALL AROUND ON ASTRO SUPREMES- BADDASS! A 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP C-FRAMED AND SLAMMED 2 DEATH ON ASTROS. AND A 53 CHEVY SEDAN DELIVERY SLAMMED ON ASTROS OF COURSE. AND COUPLE OF BADDASS CHOPPERS. IM STILL ALIVE AND STILL AN ARTIST, PINSTRIPER, SIGN PAINTER, & STREET GOUGER. MORE LATER, GOTTA GO TO CRUZ NITE AT SOCKOS IN SANTA FE SPRINGS. C-YA
> *


*

WHAT'S UP MIKE? ARE YOU GOING TO PASO ROBLES AGAIN THIS YEAR?*


----------



## fleetlinefever (Feb 24, 2007)

FUCK-N-AH I WILL BE IN PASO. PROBLY IN MY FAT ASS LAC.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetlinefever_@Feb 23 2007, 10:49 PM~7340686
> *HAY-YO THIS IS ME "MIKE PICKEL" STILL LOWRIDING EVERYDAY. I DONT OWN A REGULAR CAR. I ROLL WITH MY HOMIE 4 LIFE, WORLD FAMOUS TATOO ARTIST & COMEDIAN, " BABY RAY" OF VENICE BEACH CAL. BETWEEN US WE HAVE THE BADDEST BOMBS THAT WE RIDE DAILY. A 1941 FULL KUSTOM MERC, CHOPPED CARSON TOP- LAYS BODY W/AIR RIDE. A 50 CADILLAC COUPE LIFTED FRT.-BACK- SIDE 2 SIDE W/1 PUMP,5 DUMPS, 3 BATTERYS. IVE OWNED IT 20 YEARS. A 1950 CHEVY BIZ-MAN COUPE FULL KUSTOM, RADICAL CHOPPED TOP, FRENCHED EVERYTHING JUICED ALL AROUND ON ASTRO SUPREMES- BADDASS! A 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP C-FRAMED AND SLAMMED 2 DEATH ON ASTROS. AND A 53 CHEVY SEDAN DELIVERY SLAMMED ON ASTROS OF COURSE. AND COUPLE OF BADDASS CHOPPERS. IM STILL ALIVE AND STILL AN ARTIST, PINSTRIPER, SIGN PAINTER, & STREET GOUGER. MORE LATER, GOTTA GO TO CRUZ NITE AT SOCKOS IN SANTA FE SPRINGS. C-YA
> *


*

Much Respect Mike. I grew up seeing your art on paper. Do you got any old skool art you can share with us?*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 9 2006, 01:32 PM~5742067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY FAV PIC HE DID I STILL GOT THAT MAG


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Does anyone have any info on which posters are going to be re-released? I saw a flier for the grand opening of Classic Parts Connection this weekend, and it said that Mike Pickel was going to be signing posters...If anyone makes it down there some pics and info would be appreciated...


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Did anyone hit up that grand opening this past weekend?


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Mar 9 2007, 10:03 AM~7443887
> *Does anyone have any info on which posters are going to be re-released? I saw a flier for the grand opening of Classic Parts Connection this weekend, and it said that Mike Pickel was going to be signing posters...If anyone makes it down there some pics and info would be appreciated...
> *



Hey,
My friend Mike Ramos is the one who brought them back out. He's selling them for $9.99 each or all four for $21.99 which includes shipping and handling. You can contact him at:
Mike Ramos
PO Box 5224 
Whittier, CA 90607 

His email is: [email protected]


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Do you know which posters were brought back? thanks for the info homie...


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Mar 13 2007, 11:27 AM~7469090
> *Do you know which posters were brought back? thanks for the info homie...
> *



Check out my post in the classifieds section....
~M~


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Orale! I will be placing my order...what size are the prints? These are going into some nice frames...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

As a favor to Mark, Mike Pickel painted this mural on the trunk of "Creepin 49" back in the late 70's. 
CLASSIC IMAGE CC SANTA CLARA


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Aug 28 2007, 06:00 AM~8658035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:  * !!!BAD AZZ LOWRIDER ARTE!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Jul 24 2006, 03:28 PM~5833270
> *IN GARDENA
> NO TO OLD SCHOOL
> HE IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AS WELL I MEET HIM WHEN HE WAS WORKING FOR DICK CRAWFORD... I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND WHY HE WAS WORKING FOR HIM I THOUGHT HIS WORK WAS BETTER....BUT THEY ARE BOTH GREAT LOWRIDER ARTIST...MIKE IS MORE OF A LOWRIDER AND DICK HAS BECOME MORE OF A LEAD SLEDER...
> *


AUCTUALLY HES IN VENICE CALI HE LIVES A CPL BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE BEACH VISITED WITH HIM IN JULY COOL VATO.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

that guy stays in gardena


----------



## Creepin 49 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES A PHOTO OF ME AND YOU IN SANTA MARIA.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: Bad ass art work.


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

The Truck Shop in Orange California sells the Bomb Scare and Truck posters along with the Homies posters and the black and white poster with that chola chick in front of a '67 Impala.

www.truckandcarshop.com

739 N Batavia St
Orange, CA 92868-1222
(714) 771-6432


----------



## fleetlinefever (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Creepin 49_@May 27 2009, 10:52 AM~14014638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MARK ON LEFT- PICKEL ON THE RITE. LOWRIDERS 4 LIFE OR WHEN THE DMV SAYS " YOUR LOWRIDER LICENSE IS REVOLKED"


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Grow up with this art!!! Dillon and Pickle


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos 36 Chylr_@Jul 24 2006, 02:28 PM~5833270
> *IN GARDENA
> NO TO OLD SCHOOL
> HE IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AS WELL I MEET HIM WHEN HE WAS WORKING FOR DICK CRAWFORD... I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND WHY HE WAS WORKING FOR HIM I THOUGHT HIS WORK WAS BETTER....BUT THEY ARE BOTH GREAT LOWRIDER ARTIST...MIKE IS MORE OF A LOWRIDER AND DICK HAS BECOME MORE OF A LEAD SLEDER...
> *


Dick Crawford's (aka "Thin Man") web site. Check it out. Nice lowrider artwork!
http://www.holidaygallery.net/thinman/prints.htm


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetlinefever_@Feb 23 2007, 11:49 PM~7340686
> *HAY-YO THIS IS ME "MIKE PICKEL" STILL LOWRIDING EVERYDAY. I DONT OWN A REGULAR CAR. I ROLL WITH MY HOMIE 4 LIFE, WORLD FAMOUS TATOO ARTIST & COMEDIAN, " BABY RAY" OF VENICE BEACH CAL. BETWEEN US WE HAVE THE BADDEST BOMBS THAT WE RIDE DAILY. A 1941 FULL KUSTOM MERC, CHOPPED CARSON TOP- LAYS BODY W/AIR RIDE. A 50 CADILLAC COUPE LIFTED FRT.-BACK- SIDE 2 SIDE W/1 PUMP,5 DUMPS, 3 BATTERYS. IVE OWNED IT 20 YEARS. A 1950 CHEVY BIZ-MAN COUPE FULL KUSTOM, RADICAL CHOPPED TOP, FRENCHED EVERYTHING JUICED ALL AROUND ON ASTRO SUPREMES- BADDASS! A 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP C-FRAMED AND SLAMMED 2 DEATH ON ASTROS. AND A 53 CHEVY SEDAN DELIVERY SLAMMED ON ASTROS OF COURSE. AND COUPLE OF BADDASS CHOPPERS. IM STILL ALIVE AND STILL AN ARTIST, PINSTRIPER, SIGN PAINTER, & STREET GOUGER. MORE LATER, GOTTA GO TO CRUZ NITE AT SOCKOS IN SANTA FE SPRINGS. C-YA
> *


*

hey can you post a picture of your 61 bubble top? :biggrin:*


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 10 2006, 09:41 PM~5406338
> *I talked to Mike at the Pomona swap meet last year. Here's his 48.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Nov 16 2009, 08:30 PM~15685195
> *Dick Crawford's (aka "Thin Man") web site. Check it out. Nice lowrider artwork!
> http://www.holidaygallery.net/thinman/prints.htm
> *


 T T T


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetlinefever_@Nov 15 2009, 04:19 AM~15669448
> *MARK ON LEFT- PICKEL ON THE RITE. LOWRIDERS 4 LIFE OR WHEN THE DMV SAYS " YOUR LOWRIDER LICENSE IS REVOLKED"
> *


Hey Mike
What did you think of Mark convert in Santa Maria? He's still rolling hard after all these years. Check out are CLASSIC IMAGE SANTA CLARA C.C. forums
Huero

chevybombs
http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topi...13627#msg113627

layitlow
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372042


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

He hasn't been back in a while.


----------



## dennis (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a Duke's Burger print 1979 M. Pickel. This poster was hanging in the restaurant where I worked and for my 10 year anniversary my boss gave me the poster as he knew I really liked it. I have had this hanging on my wall for the last 19 years. It is for sale if any one is interested you can call me at 503-881-8684 or e-mail me at [email protected] and I can send you a picture of the poster. It is professionial framed.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Aug 28 2007, 06:00 AM~8658035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Sep 1 2010, 05:58 PM~18464329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetlinefever_@Feb 24 2007, 12:49 AM~7340686
> *HAY-YO THIS IS ME "MIKE PICKEL" STILL LOWRIDING EVERYDAY. I DONT OWN A REGULAR CAR. I ROLL WITH MY HOMIE 4 LIFE, WORLD FAMOUS TATOO ARTIST & COMEDIAN, " BABY RAY" OF VENICE BEACH CAL. BETWEEN US WE HAVE THE BADDEST BOMBS THAT WE RIDE DAILY. A 1941 FULL KUSTOM MERC, CHOPPED CARSON TOP- LAYS BODY W/AIR RIDE. A 50 CADILLAC COUPE LIFTED FRT.-BACK- SIDE 2 SIDE W/1 PUMP,5 DUMPS, 3 BATTERYS. IVE OWNED IT 20 YEARS. A 1950 CHEVY BIZ-MAN COUPE FULL KUSTOM, RADICAL CHOPPED TOP, FRENCHED EVERYTHING JUICED ALL AROUND ON ASTRO SUPREMES- BADDASS! A 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP C-FRAMED AND SLAMMED 2 DEATH ON ASTROS. AND A 53 CHEVY SEDAN DELIVERY SLAMMED ON ASTROS OF COURSE. AND COUPLE OF BADDASS CHOPPERS. IM STILL ALIVE AND STILL AN ARTIST, PINSTRIPER, SIGN PAINTER, & STREET GOUGER. MORE LATER, GOTTA GO TO CRUZ NITE AT SOCKOS IN SANTA FE SPRINGS. C-YA
> *


*

Here's Mike Pickel with one of his new one's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: 10, 2010



















*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 7 2010, 10:58 PM~19009359
> *Here's Mike Pickel with one of his new one's  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:    10, 2010
> 
> 
> ...


i have a few of his posters (duke burger cruizin 39 and the truck one)he is one of my all time favorite artist next to TEEN ANGEL.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone know how much his artwork goes for?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I found these at the Pomona Antique Swap Meet


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Man I've been trying to replace mine for years since my got damaged, if anyone knows where I cam get some let me know.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought those four a couple years ago on LIL, reprints I think.





sneekyg909 said:


> I found these at the Pomona Antique Swap Meet


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

groovin ruben said:


> Man I've been trying to replace mine for years since my got damaged, if anyone knows where I cam get some let me know.


Hit up Fargo, they had them at the Pomona and I think Long Beach Show; they should still have copies available.

--Turri.


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

turri 67 said:


> Hit up Fargo, they had them at the Pomona and I think Long Beach Show; they should still have copies available.--Turri.


Ok who is Fargo? And how can I find out if he's goog to be at Pomona this weekend? I'm not going but a buddy if mine is so maybe he could find him. Thanks for the help


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

groovin ruben said:


> Ok who is Fargo? And how can I find out if he's goog to be at Pomona this weekend? I'm not going but a buddy if mine is so maybe he could find him. Thanks for the help


If you want more info on them write to: [email protected] or call Mike (Ramos) at
(562) 716-2977 and tell him you saw it on Lay It Low.


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

OK Thanks will give Mike a call


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> I found these at the Pomona Antique Swap Meet


How much did you get them for, someone locally is selling some 3 for $75 is that a good price


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

sasisneros said:


> How much did you get them for, someone locally is selling some 3 for $75 is that a good price


these are size 22x15 and i paid $10.00 each


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool thanks, I think they are the same size


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

groovin ruben said:


> Ok who is Fargo? And how can I find out if he's goog to be at Pomona this weekend? I'm not going but a buddy if mine is so maybe he could find him. Thanks for the help


That be him. I've seen him I think in Car Shop's stand selling parts. (Might be Cars1, I don't remember)
--Turri


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

these 2 are my favorites, owned them for i think 30 years, where ever i have moved they would go with me, the rest of mine collection got stolen over the years.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

at santa maria this year 2011, we bought some posters from "thin man" but my friend who was also there insisted that was mike pikel. when we asked him he said he was "thin man" and that mike pickel was a good friend of his.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

I wish Mike would make some more posters his work is bad ass.:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

There is a newer one...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lovin it








[/QUOTE]


----------

